# Artenvielfahlt



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

So jetzt hab ich nochmal ein neues Thema aufgemacht, weil eigentilch war das andere ja "nur" zur Begrüßung gedacht und letztendlich findet man die einzelnen Themen ja dann nicht mehr wirklich ;-)

Dein Link Georg ist klasse - über den bin ich zwar schon öfters gestolpert - aber der ist ja so vielfältig, da findet man ja mehr, als man lesen kann ;-) http://home.t-online.de/home/ghstanjek/biodiv.htm.

Die Larve hab ich mir angeschaut - sieht irgendwie anders aus wie meine - von der Haltung her .. bin mir da nicht wirklich sicher, ob das das Gleiche ist. Hat jetzt nochmal geschwind den Bachlauf abgestellt und genauer geschaut. Also entweder sind sie alleine oder zu zweit. Eine "Doppelte" hab ich jetzt mal rausgefischt und fotographiert. Man sieht schon etwas mehr.

Trotzdem Larve von einer Eintagesfliege?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

das werden wohl Bachflohkrebse sein.
Sind in meinem Teichen massenhaft, ernähren sich von vermodernden Pflanzenabfällen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

au ja - das hört sich gut an - scheinen ja sehr brauchbare Tierchen zu sein - hab da mal ein bißchen gegooglet:

http://www.aquariumcenter.de/archiv/archiv_seiten/Teich/teich_bachflohkrebse.html

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

Das sind eindeutig __ Flohkrebse.Sie sind typische Zeigerorganismen(Güteklasse II),heisst mässig belastet.Eintagsfliegenlarven haben 3Beinpaare, zwischen 5-7 Tracheenkiemen am Hinterleib und 3 lange Borsten als "Schwanz".

MfG Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
uuups, dann war das wohl nichts mit der Eintagsfliege   

Na ja, jedenfalls hab ich die dann auch. Ist auch nachvollziegbar, denn meine Kinder haben die Kaulis ja aus einem Bach gefisch. Ich nehme an, die __ Flohkrebse waren dabei.
Egal, Haubtsache Leben im Teich.

@Susanne
Ja, ja Leben im Teich haben wollen aber bei ein par unangenehmen Tierchen (Stechmückenlarven) gleich losheulen   
Weichei !


----------

